# Off shore property



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Can anybody tell me what it means if a property is being sold saying it is owned by an off shore company.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

suejw said:


> Can anybody tell me what it means if a property is being sold saying it is owned by an off shore company.


Better to do some general reading of things like this ...

Investment Property Guide

(Lots more like that with a Google search for 'offshore ownership' )

Then do a forum search for 'offshore' as it's been discussed here a lot over the years

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/search.php?searchid=4546618

Then come back if there are more questions relating to the rules in Portugal


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As you've said you want to rent property out purchasing an "offshore" owned property will complicate matters, more property is being brought back "onshore" these days as "offshore" ownership benefits decrease


----------

